# Feederrutenhalter selber bauen



## King Wetzel (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo leute habt ihr nen tip wie ich nen feederrutenhalter selber bauen könte|kopfkrat


----------



## 77ede (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feederrutenhalter selber bauen*

Was verstehst Du darunter |kopfkrat

Eine genauere Angabe was Du da bauen willst währe nicht schlecht !
Auslegerarm, Auflage, 3-Bock, Hi-Pod oder was ??

Mir ist klar, was eine Feederrute ist und was ein Halter ist, jedoch was Du für ein Problem hast schnalle ich nicht !

Feederrutenhalter ;+;+;+;+;+

Vieleicht einen 1-Euro-Jobber, der dir die Rute hält ? |supergri|supergri|supergri

Gruß aus der Pfalz
77ede


----------



## Pescatore-Kl (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Feederrutenhalter selber bauen*

Leider nicht, aber google doch mal, ansonsten würd ich dir einfach nen gebrauchten empfehlen.Nicht das ich deine handwerklichen Fähigkeiten anzweifle, aber event. kommst du mit nem gebrauchten besser weg.

occ:



77ede schrieb:


> Vieleicht einen 1-Euro-Jobber, der dir die Rute hält ? |supergri|supergri|supergri


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:

Das ist doch ne Marktlücke...Personalvermittlung für Angler.

Für 10 Euro die Stunde würd ich die Angel halten......:m


----------



## stecs (30. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrutenhalter selber bauen*



77ede schrieb:


> Vieleicht einen 1-Euro-Jobber, der dir die Rute hält ? |supergri|supergri|supergri



:vik::vik::vik:

gruss stecs


----------



## Seelenrecycling (31. August 2008)

*AW: Feederrutenhalter selber bauen*

Irre ich oder meinst du einen simplen Rod-Pod ?

Wenn ja hier meine Anleitung dafür, hab ich nämlich selbst schon gebastelt !


----------



## Feeder-Freak (10. September 2008)

*AW: Feederrutenhalter selber bauen*

Hi,
ich denke jetzt einfach mal das du nen Feederarm willst|rolleyes.
Ich denke wenn du schweissen kannst ist das nicht das Problem. Einfach nen Klemhebel zum verstellen des Winkelns, nen anständigen Adapter für die Beine deiner Kiepe basteln. Dann an den Klemmhebel irgendwie nen Vierkantrohr schweissen in welches dann noch ein zweites, dünneres Vierkantrohr eingeschoben wird, welches man mit hilfe von Schrauben bzw. Klemmhebeln die Länge einstellen kann. Oben nen Adapter zum einschrauben des Rutanablagekopfes.

Aber schau mal in I-Net Shops da gibt es gute und hochwertige schon für 20 Euro... Musste slebst entscheiden was billiger bzw. besser ist. Wenn du es allerdings selbst bastels, was sicherlich schöner ist, wirst du alleine für gute Klemmhebel 30 Euro ausgeben. Inkl. anständigen Materials wie Alu, VA oder Edelstahl. Ich tippe dann bist insg. bei ca. 60 Euro und ob der dann wirklich besser ist weiss ich nich#t.


----------

